# NPC Guidelines for New Bikini Division



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

CONFIRMED: NPC to add Bikini Division in 2009 Isaac Hinds | HARDBODY News There’s been talk for months about a possible bikini division being added to the NPC and IFBB. I have confirmed that there will be a bikini division in the NPC next year. There will not be a bikini division in the IFBB, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

